# Why does "pkg ver" display question marks?



## zhongyb (Jul 6, 2014)

Recently I experienced this problem:


```
> pkg ver
ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_1              ?
ORBit2-2.14.19                     ?
alsa-lib-1.0.27.2_1                ?
apache22-2.2.27_2                  ?
apr-1.5.1.1.5.3                    ?
arc-5.21p                          ?
aria2-1.17.1                       ?
```

I didn't find any information to solve this problem on the Internet. Does anyone experience this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2014)

The repository you're using seems to be missing those packages. Hence the question marks, it simply cannot compare the version with something non-existent.


----------

